# Oh, My, God, Becky, Look at those badges (Christmas edition)



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't get many badges. I'll put my low badge to trip ratio against anyone. I have three theories as to why.

(I know you usually ask people for trip count. Mine is 1,736 and my rating is 4.95)

1. Badges, ratings, and comments that I get while I drive in NJ somehow don't go through (Im eligible to drive in SE PA and all of NJ). I was once driving down the shore (NJ) and I had a pax who was also a driver and we were joking around about badges and I watched her give me a "Late Night Hero" badge and a funny comment. It never showed up on my end. 

2. The type of people I click with and wind up having really good rides with aren't the type who would bother with comments and badges

3. Im an asshole and nobody likes me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 389383
> 
> 
> View attachment 389384
> ...


Damn @Ianrichardmarkham that's a 
fine collection you have right there !!!
Mine says how many of each type
Does yours not display like that?
I haven't gotten a cool car one &#128532;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Damn @Ianrichardmarkham that's a
> fine collection you have right there !!!
> Mine says how many of each type
> Does yours not display like that?
> I haven't gotten a cool car one &#128532;


You mean this one....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> 2. The type of people I click with and wind up having really good rides with aren't the type who would bother with comments and badges
> 
> 3. Im an @@@@@@@ and nobody likes me.


I know of one person who'd say it's #3. &#128512;. But I think its #2

@Ian Richard Markham I like the Christmas badges. Mine are still showing the regular way. Is this what you did or Uber? You have an impressive display of badges.

While I've received more badges this month and got my first entertaining driver one, I don't have the huge assortment you do.

I did receive a great compliment, though. &#128512;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I know of one person who'd say it's #3. &#128512;. But I think its #2
> 
> @Ian Richard Markham I like the Christmas badges. Mine are still showing the regular way. Is this what you did or Uber? You have an impressive display of badges.
> 
> ...


Troublemaker:winking:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Troublemaker:winking:


Nah, I'm a jokester. And that's why my pax said I was the greatest! &#128522;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Nah, I'm a jokester. And that's why my pax said I was the greatest! &#128522;


Jokester


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> I don't get many badges. I'll put my low badge to trip ratio against anyone. I have three theories as to why.
> 
> (I know you usually ask people for trip count. Mine is 1,736 and my rating is 4.95)
> 
> ...


" You're Gonna Need a Bigger Boat"!
for all those " BADGES"

WONDER HOW MUCH THEY SPENT ON THAT !?!?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> I don't get many badges. I'll put my low badge to trip ratio against anyone. I have three theories as to why.
> 
> (I know you usually ask people for trip count. Mine is 1,736 and my rating is 4.95)
> 
> ...


I am going with #3. Your a dip shit and you don't deserve them


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am going with #3. Your a dip shit and you don't deserve them


The fat man has spoken!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am going with #3. Your a dip shit and you don't deserve them


I respect your candor. It's kind of refreshing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This post is @New2This repellent. But I was going to tag @mch to this because of his love for badges. But of course his thirsty for badges ass is the first to post  .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This post is @New2This repellent. But I was going to tag @mch to this because of his love for badges. But of course his thirsty for badges ass is the first to post  .


I do love my badges. All 5 of them


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> This post is @New2This repellent. But I was going to tag @mch to this because of his love for badges. But of course his thirsty for badges ass is the first to post  .


I despise Badges because Uber made them a thing in lieu of paying more money. You can't pay rent or fill your gas tank with Badges.

Go to a Starbucks or Chipotle and try paying with your AR/CR, ratings and Badges. You'll be one tired hungry jabroni.

The worst is "Great Amenities" badge. Water/gum/mints at these rates? GTFOH! They should be glad I got them from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> I despise Badges because Uber made them a thing in lieu of paying more money. You can't pay rent or fill your gas tank with Badges.
> 
> Go to a Starbucks or Chipotle and try paying with your AR/CR, ratings and Badges. You'll be one tired hungry jabroni.
> 
> The worst is "Great Amenities" badge. Water/gum/mints at these rates? GTFOH! They should be glad I got them from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.


LOL, I just asked a passenger on Saturday to give me a "Great Amenities" badge because there was no way I was ever going to get one. They were very cool and along with a $3 tip gave me my first and last GA badge!! Whoo hoo! Oh wait, I didn't get any more money for collecting them all and I can't redeem them with 1000 pro points to get a bottle of lube. Guess they aren't worth a darn thing, are they. I'm with you, show me the cash!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> You can't pay rent or fill your gas tank with Badges.


But you can fill your heart when you get a badge. #BadgeLife. Nothing makes me happier then knowing someone likes my music and car. It means I am something in this world.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I am going with #3. Your a dip shit and you don't deserve them


Looks like your fan club is growing dude
Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> But you can fill your heart when you get a badge. #BadgeLife. Nothing makes me happier then knowing someone likes my music and car. It means I am something in this world.


You've been hanging out with Sir @Ian Richard Markham too much


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> I do love my badges. All 5 of them


Want to impress MCH ?

SEND Him an antique fishing Reel from a flea market.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> I don't get many badges. I'll put my low badge to trip ratio against anyone. I have three theories as to why.
> 
> (I know you usually ask people for trip count. Mine is 1,736 and my rating is 4.95)
> 
> ...


If you're an Uber driver you're definitely an asshole, but if you're a lyft driver you'll get the Kat badge, with the pee odor included.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah well top this one... I was so good to his wife she made HER Husband thank me... Now THAT'S LAYING IT DOWN... &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah well top this one... I was so good to his wife she made HER Husband thank me... Now THAT'S LAYING IT DOWN... &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> View attachment 389400


She was laughing so hard about your nutz freezing off that she considered you a girlfriend. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> She was laughing so hard about your nutz freezing off that she considered you a girlfriend. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


Its ok... I still made them toes curl... Work with what you got son...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Its ok... I still made them toes curl... Work with what you got son...


Did you make her hubby's toes curl.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Did you make her hubby's toes curl.


He just took notes...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> I despise Badges because Uber made them a thing in lieu of paying more money. You can't pay rent or fill your gas tank with Badges.
> 
> Go to a Starbucks or Chipotle and try paying with your AR/CR, ratings and Badges. You'll be one tired hungry jabroni.
> 
> The worst is "Great Amenities" badge. Water/gum/mints at these rates? GTFOH! They should be glad I got them from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.


You should try a little harder 
you can get them totally covered...


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Looks like your fan club is growing dude
> Keep up the great work!!!!


Thanks for the encouragement! -o: Everyone loves a fat man that speaks the truth and delivers it in the most harshest ways possible! :thumbup:


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " You're Gonna Need a Bigger Boat"!
> for all those " BADGES"
> 
> WONDER HOW MUCH THEY SPENT ON THAT !?!?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 389383
> 
> 
> View attachment 389384
> ...


Oh myy gawd Becky, look at her butt ‼


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The screen shots I posted in post #1 are from the rider app. Uber has officially turned their badges into christmas things and it's fun. They did the same thing for halloween except the things were spooky! These are not badges from my Uber Driver Partner App rather they are pictures from the Uber Rider App. That's why you don't see number bubbles showing your lifetime badge count for that particular merit badge. I just think it's funny because every year the badge for late night hero is some kind of drunk looking organism like over halloween it was a drunk tin man stupid guy. And this year it looks like either a drunk nut-cracker or a totem pole.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 389383
> 
> 
> View attachment 389384
> ...


Santa Claus will be happy to see those!


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

My proudest moment...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> My proudest moment...
> 
> View attachment 389680
> 
> ...


This thread is not for people showing off their compliments rather to look at how the compliment badges morphed into cute things for the holidays. We all know that I win the compliment game and could fill a thread to the brim with the most awesomest compliments anyone's ever seen.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Looks like your fan club is growing dude
> Keep up the great work!!!!


He [Fat Man] had me at tampons. He thought I was a man and told me that I probably had to borrow my wife's tampons. &#128512;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This thread is not for people showing off their compliments rather to look at how the compliment badges morphed into cute things for the holidays. We all know that I win the compliment game and could fill a thread to the brim with the most awesomest compliments anyone's ever seen.


Read it and weep my dude. This is nothing short of a masterpiece. My 8th comment in 1736 trips&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> Read it and weep my dude. This is nothing short of a masterpiece. My 8th comment in 1736 trips&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;
> 
> View attachment 389700


You're doing well, the compliments really start flowing after 5k trips because at that point you are the ride share master and can do anything and you'll have a confidence you never knew you were capable of. At 5k trips you are a ride share god and riders will love it. It's so funny because there seriously is a point around 5k trips when you can speed with riders, flirt, say whatever you want pretty much, play music as loud as you want because you exude confidence and your riders feel so fortunate to be riding with you and they are enjoying every minute of it. It's like you can't go wrong. I call it ride share fire &#128293;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You're doing well, the compliments really start flowing after 5k trips because at that point you are the ride share master and can do anything and you'll have a confidence you never knew you were capable of. At 5k trips you are a ride share god and riders will love it. It's so funny because there seriously is a point around 5k trips when you can speed with riders, flirt, say whatever you want pretty much, play music as loud as you want because you exude confidence and your riders feel so fortunate to be riding with you and they are enjoying every minute of it. It's like you can't go wrong. I call it ride share fire &#128293;


Its a conspiracy i tell you! Im only half joking with my NJ theory. I sat there and watched a girl give me a late night hero badge in july and it hasnt shown up yet. In Philly we have 3 separate markets and rates. SE PA, NJ, and the Jersey shore. If you are in NJ you cant see surge in Philly and vice versa. I think there is some glitch in my app as I probably do about half of my driving in Jersey.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> Its a conspiracy i tell you! Im only half joking with my NJ theory. I sat there and watched a girl give me a late night hero badge in july and it hasnt shown up yet. In Philly we have 3 separate markets and rates. SE PA, NJ, and the Jersey shore. If you are in NJ you cant see surge in Philly and vice versa. I think there is some glitch in my app as I probably do about half of my driving in Jersey.


Now I know everyone is going to call me out for this and say get out your tin foil hat and what not. But I have seen passengers give me badges also and some show up and some definately don't. I think badges are heavily monitored data at Uber. They do not monitor badges to use as a performance indicator for drivers rather they use the data to teach them other things about systems. So to say, I think they want real clean data and they don't like us soliciting badge giving. Therefore an alert pops up in the system that indicates a badge has been applied while the driver's phone and rider's phone were in close proximity. Then a human listens to the audio of the end of the trip and if they hear any utterance of the word badge they cancel your badge and tell you that you don't get a stinking badge. No joke though when I started telling people to wait five minutes or longer to give me the badge they showed up every time.

I know all of you very well. You should see how badass I was doing in this other thread where we are playing two truth's and a lie. I get them all right. I know you all better than you know yourselves. But guess what. The algorithm knows you even better.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Now I know everyone is going to call me out for this and say get out your tin foil hat and what not. But I have seen passengers give me badges also and some show up and some definately don't. I think badges are heavily monitored data at Uber. They do not monitor badges to use as a performance indicator for drivers rather they use the data to teach them other things about systems. So to say, I think they want real clean data and they don't like us soliciting badge giving. Therefore an alert pops up in the system that indicates a badge has been applied while the driver's phone and rider's phone were in close proximity. Then a human listens to the audio of the end of the trip and if they hear any utterance of the word badge they cancel your badge and tell you that you don't get a stinking badge. No joke though when I started telling people to wait five minutes or longer to give me the badge they showed up every time.
> 
> I know all of you very well. You should see how badass I was doing in this other thread where we are playing two truth's and a lie. I get them all right. I know you all better than you know yourselves. But guess what. The algorithm knows you even better.


Did you guess mine right? I thought Kang and Invisibles were the toughest. Did you put one up yet?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm only going to do the guesses I think. Mine would be so far out there it would be beyond outer space.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm only going to do the guesses I think. Mine would be so far out there it would be beyond outer space.


Yea. It would probably blow peoples minds.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This thread is not for people showing off their compliments rather to look at how the compliment badges morphed into cute things for the holidays.


I morphed into a cute thing for the holidays!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@RioRoja I love the kicks! So stylish and seasonably red! I love that color of red and it reminds me of the red carpet that covered my granny's entire house. But nah for real the pants go nicely and I'm sure everything else is nicely put together. Way to take pride in yourself!


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @RioRoja I love the kicks! So stylish and seasonably red! I love that color of red and it reminds me of the red carpet that covered my granny's entire house. But nah for real the pants go nicely and I'm sure everything else is nicely put together. Way to take pride in yourself!


Red is my favorite color, and the shoes match my red glasses! Here I look like a Christmas present ready to be unwrapped.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

F yea @RioRoja you're a killa and I have the exact same legacy plantronics head set haha.


----------

